# Help RMB



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,
I Want to introduce bones to my 5 month old BRT to its diet, but his stomach just does not do well on it.
I started giving my dog chicken necks at 3 months old, but during the night, he vomits the bones. I tryied 5 times now, and he vomits everytime.
Are there any other options to replace meaty bones in its diet?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Give him something besides chicken necks. Try chicken backs or quarters. He's too big for necks anyway. What is his diet like now?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'd also suggest trying something else with him. Is he chewing everything up good? 

Part of the adjustment period for us anyway involved them occasionally throwing up a little bile with some bone in it at first. This went away after they adjusted to the diet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What else are you feeding along with the RMBs? Other food items can hinder digestion of bones....which is why he's vomiting up bones in the middle of the night. It might also be that he wasn't fed enough and late at night he got hungry and the bile produced upset his Tummy causing him to vomit.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Give him something besides chicken necks. Try chicken backs or quarters. He's too big for necks anyway. What is his diet like now?


First of all, thanks for the help of all!
i give him raw turkey and raw fish 3 times daily. first at 8am, second 1pm, third 8pm.
For example yesterday i gave him a turkey leg bone along with the meat at 1pm, he smashed it into really small pieces and ate it all. At 6am of the following day he vomited maybe 15% of the bone he ate. After he vomits he wants to eat it again, and if he does, 30 minutes later, he vomits again.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> I'd also suggest trying something else with him. Is he chewing everything up good?
> 
> Part of the adjustment period for us anyway involved them occasionally throwing up a little bile with some bone in it at first. This went away after they adjusted to the diet.


He chews good into small pieces. He throws up bile with bone, exactly as you say! I´m afraid if i give him more, he will throw up again and the stomach acids migh cause inflamatory issues on his esophagus.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What else are you feeding along with the RMBs? Other food items can hinder digestion of bones....which is why he's vomiting up bones in the middle of the night. It might also be that he wasn't fed enough and late at night he got hungry and the bile produced upset his Tummy causing him to vomit.


I don´t give him anything else.
I´m feeding him between 1.8 and 2 pounds of raw meat(chiken, turkey or pork) or fish daily. Is it not enough? He looks good...


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

How much does he weigh?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BRT said:


> I don´t give him anything else.
> I´m feeding him between 1.8 and 2 pounds of raw meat(chiken, turkey or pork) or fish daily. Is it not enough? He looks good...


It depends on how much he weighs. What percentage of his body weight is that?

If you're not feeding him anything else it may be that he's just hungry....what time do you feed him at night? How many hours is it after he eats that he vomits?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry, he weights 57 pounds.
his last meal is at 8pm, he vomits allways at around 6am of the following day.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BRT said:


> For example yesterday i gave him a turkey leg bone along with the meat at 1pm, he smashed it into really small pieces and ate it all.


OK, I think I MAY MAY MAY have discovered something. Maybe it's just the way you worded it because you never said exactly what I'm going to say. I THINK you may be feeding meat and feeding bones. Forget about feeding meat and bones. Feed animal parts. Feed the leg as is. As it came off the turkey. Meat and bones all at one time. Not seperated by you. Let him do that part. Feed turkey necks AS IS. As it came off the turkey. Feed other animal parts the same way. Feed them as they came off the animal ... bone covered in a lot of meat.

It's ok to feed boneless meals some but when you feed bones, feed them covered in meat just as they originally came off the animal.

I may have misinterpeted what you said and if I did, forgive me for sounding stupid. :smile:



> At 6am of the following day he vomited maybe 15% of the bone he ate. After he vomits he wants to eat it again, and if he does, 30 minutes later, he vomits again.


This sounds like bile vomit caused by hunger. I'm betting if you had fed him at 5:45 this wouldn't have happened. Having some bone fragments in the stomach at this stage is pretty normal. You might try cutting out the 1pm meal and feeding larger meal at 8pm. Of course that MAY just change his vomiting schedule around. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

My initial thoughts may be just confirmed :wink:

I believe that he is going too long without any food in his stomach. Try feeding him a little bit later and a little bit earlier OR giving a larger meal at night so that it takes a bit longer to digest. 

I also believe that feeding larger RMBs like chicken quarters will help a lot, since they will take longer to digest.

How old is your pup?


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Well if he weighs 57lbs then 2-3% of his weight would be 1.14-1.71lbs a day. So if your feeding close to 2lbs you might be overfeeding him.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Adam76 said:


> Well if he weighs 57lbs then 2-3% of his weight would be 1.14-1.71lbs a day. So if your feeding close to 2lbs you might be overfeeding him.


But isn´t a puppy suppose to eat more than 3%? he is 5 months old and he is growing fast.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that depends on what his projected adult weight is supposed to be.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

I´m going to follow the 2 advices of danemama and Rawfeddogs and skip the 1 pm meal and split the diary intake in 2 meals and give him full body parts of chiken and turkey.

Do you think i´m feeding too much as adam said?


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Adam76 said:


> I'm pretty sure that depends on what his projected adult weight is supposed to be.


That´s what i thought. As a BRT he can grow up to 143 pounds.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

I would definatly listen to there advice since I'm still new to this, but that was just one thing that caught my eye.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Feed based on body condition at this point and not on what he weighs....If he seems to be in good body condition (not fat and not skinny) continue to feed the amount you are now. You'll eventually have to increase that amount as he grows older. Its not hard to feed based on body condition. That is how I've fed all 5 of my dogs for the past few years. I've never really measured anything out. I'm sure by now you have a good idea what certain cuts of meat weigh....


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Adam76 said:


> I would definatly listen to there advice since I'm still new to this, but that was just one thing that caught my eye.


Thanks adam, i really apreciate your help.


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Anytime, just trying to help out when I can


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BRT said:


> But isn´t a puppy suppose to eat more than 3%? he is 5 months old and he is growing fast.


Yes, but not the first couple of months. He needs to adjust to the diet before you feed that much.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help of all, i will give you news of how it worked out!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,
Is just to let you know the first day feedback. I did as you guys told me and gave body parts of chiken instead of giving bones and meat separatly, and instead of giving 3 meals daily, now i´m giving 2. First night: for the first time Tosa didn´t vomit during the night, and he didn´t wake me up to feed him at 7am as he always did.

So far so good!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That awesome!!! Keep it up!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great news! Glad to hear things are going well. :biggrin1:


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

2nd night:
I gave his meaty bones meal at 7pm. At 6am he vomited, 1 hour before i usualy fed him again. I gave him food right away and he didn´t vomit again. I will change his meaty bone meal to the morning, as i did yestarday, because yesterday everything went well.

Are all chicken parts, safe to eat?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Really depends on size of the RMB and how well your pup chews his food. If he chews really well pretty much any size will do, but if he's a gulper you'll need to feed RMBs that he needs to crunch up a few times at the very least.


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

thanks danemama.
3rd day. Gave Tosa meaty bones in the morning meal and everything went fine again, so i will keep meaty bones in the morning until he gets used to it.


----------

